# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  AMOA - Consultant  BPM - Business Project Manager

## blascomit

Mission Longue Dure    Dbut 16/07  Mission dans le 92

PRESENTATION GENERALE

Le consultant sera responsable de lassistance  matrise douvrage des projets (Business Project Manager, BPM) informatiques lis au rfrentiel Titres et  la valorisation des bonds. Ces projets visent  la fois  assurer lindpendance vis--vis danciennes entits, et  rpondre aux besoins dvolutions de ces outils.

Les principales missions du consultant seront les suivantes :
	Construire les roadmaps des projets et suivre le respect des plannings et des deadlines,
	Rdiger les expressions des besoins bases sur les descriptions communiques par les utilisateurs,
	Participer aux tests/recettes des nouveaux outils,
	Coordonner la contribution des utilisateurs (risk managers) aux projets informatiques, en relation avec le management du risk,
	Contribuer  la gestion de la relation entre les utilisateurs et lquipe informatique,
	Prendre en charge la conduite du changement,
	Participer activement  la gestion de lorganisation des projets (steering committees, comits de suivi, ).

Positionnement

Le consultant sera rattach au dpartement Risk Systems, Data Quality Steering.

Domaines dexpertise
	Exprience dau moins 5 ans de responsable de matrise douvrage de projets informatiques,
	Bonne connaissance des activits de march et des produits financiers dans leur ensemble,
	Bonne connaissance des mthodes de calcul des prix et des spreads des bonds,
	Connaissance des flux de datalicense Bloomberg et des agences de notation,
	Connaissance des technologies .Net, Java, SQL et des outils bureautiques.

Qualits
	Qualit de rigueur et de fiabilit
	Esprit curieux et de synthse
	Autonomie
	Got du travail en quipe
	Capacit de communication
	Forte implication compte-tenu des enjeux

Formation
	Formation suprieure
	Franais / Anglais courant


CV   rh@blascom.com

----------

